

Hillary caught up with Obama... on Twitter - diego
http://twist.flaptor.com/freq?gram=hillary%2C%20obama

======
kyro
I think that's just from all the people tweeting 'Hillary beat Obama in
Pennsylvania,' etc.

------
limus
I was looking for something like this, thanks!

------
rafahoro
wowwowowowo. Amazing.

